# Canon After Sales Support



## Sabaki (Jan 2, 2015)

hey everybody 

As I've posted before, I've purchased a 7Dii recently and I'm sorry to say it has been a nightmare experience. 

I'm on my second body now and it's factory calibration is so poor, that AFMA anywhere in the -20 --> +20 range does not yield photos remotely sharp. 

I contacted the local Canon servicing centre (outsourced to an external company) who requested unedited images which I've sent and they say calibration is definitely needed. 
I've advised the service agent, all my lenses are very sharp on my 500D. 

So the next question from him was, "How old are you lenses?"

He then advises that body to lens calibration also requires calibration of the lenses and thus there will be a charge incurred ($200 per lens!)

I'm asking if this is ethical, as other 7Dii users don't have the issues I do so why exactly should I be paying to calibrate my lenses?

As a first time owner of an advanced DSLR, I was certainly not aware of this and I would just like to ask if I'm wrong to be upset about this. 

I told him that 3 of 6 lenses I have longer than 2 years.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 2, 2015)

Canon calibrates a body against a accurate reference lens, not against your lens. Then they adjust the lens to a accurate reference body. Then they check your body with your lens and might make tiny tweaks to the lens.

Its likely from what you told them that they suspect a lens issue, since that is the problem 99% of the time.

Ask them to just calibrate the camera against their reference lens. Personally, I'd return the body for exchange. 

If you had your lenses adjusted to match your old body, then they will only be accurate on the old body. Canon would not do that, but other service centers might. That's a issue with adjusting lenses to match a body, if the body is not perfect, then they only match that body. Fortunately, the bodies are almost always fine.


----------



## Sabaki (Jan 2, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Canon calibrates a body against a accurate reference lens, not against your lens. Then they adjust the lens to a accurate reference body. Then they check your body with your lens and might make tiny tweaks to the lens.
> 
> Its likely from what you told them that they suspect a lens issue, since that is the problem 99% of the time.
> 
> ...



Hmmmmm...so it's a possibility that both the camera and lens should be calibrated then.


----------

